

How One Developer Serves Millions of Beers: Untappd + Iron.io - apievangelist
http://blog.iron.io/2014/08/how-one-developer-serves-millions-of.html

======
stephenitis
I work at Iron.io This is pretty awe inspiring to see such a small team kill
it.

Next up. when you check-in to 10 beers in one night it auto orders a uber/lyft
for you.

